# Removing a label



## grizz44 (Jan 19, 2013)

Has anyone ever tryed to move a label from one bottle to another? I have a great label on a crappy bottle and since we're not talking about a high dollar item here, I thought about trying to soak off the label and placing it on a good piece of glass. I would hate to ruin the label though.

 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Jan 19, 2013)

I have, and after soaking for two whole days the label never budged, the glue used wasn't water soluable. I know it works with todays beer bottles because I've removed and pasted many of them to forehead during drunken outings at the local gin mill over the years...[]


----------



## grizz44 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats funny cause I've done the same thing with the new labels. Did it ruin your old label or did it just dry out?


----------



## epackage (Jan 19, 2013)

It did absolutely nothing to the label, it looks exactly the same, not to say your's will do the same though....


----------

